

The Long Life and Quiet Death of True Detective Magazine - lermontov
http://truecrime.io9.com/the-long-life-and-quiet-death-of-true-detective-magazin-1725094095

======
zaf
And I was just flicking through online at archive.org and found a bunch
scanned:

[https://archive.org/search.php?query=true%20detective&and[]=...](https://archive.org/search.php?query=true%20detective&and\[\]=mediatype%3A%22texts%22)

Love the covers...

